# Tank wood trim - How to seal from moisture??



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Today I bought a tank that has a wooden frame rather than your typical plastic trim. It is a custom tank. The wood frame is on all corners and all edges. I am concerned that water and moisture will soon enough destroy the woodwork. What would you recommend to seal the wood that is fish safe? epoxy? paint?


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Epoxy paint or epoxy resin is the way to go!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

It is on the outside anyway. I would put 3 cost of good quality paint on - epoxy paint is ideal but could be pricey for just the trims. A quart of black melamine paint should do the job. If the wood is clean, and you want to keep the nature wood look. Sand it down and 4 coat of varnish - you may chose to stain it first.

Last but not least. When finish painting, put a bead of clear silicon between the glass and the trim to prevent water from getting behind the wood and cause subsequent damage.

If you are coming over for the plug thingie , bring a couple of small containers and may be able to offer some paint or varnish.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks. I think I will go with the varnish way as I like to keep the look of the wood. Any specific brand or type you recommend? I noticed also that there is already an existing bead of silicone between the trim and the glass at the top on the inside part.


----------

